# What route would you take from portland to taos-ish?



## Maxnomad (May 6, 2019)

I'm getting ready to do this pretty soon and all the interstate routes look pretty hellish tbh. Are there better options or do I just suck it up and get on 84?


----------



## Rhubarb Dwyer (May 6, 2019)

I also don't like interstates unless there is a time crunch. 

You could do yourself a solid by taking the 101(and the PCH) all the way down the coast. Easy, fun, beautiful route.

Pick up I-40 east from there.


----------



## Coywolf (May 6, 2019)

Either the 101 to the I40, or you could take the Eastern route, and hit the 395 that parallels the Eastern Sierras down to the 40.

Screw the 84, it sucks. So boring, and, Idaho....


----------



## roughdraft (May 6, 2019)

Idaho is extremely beautiful but sadly I did not meet anyone I was impressed with there, although it's limited experience, I also vote taking the 101....such an experience the 101....wouldn't trade it for anything


----------



## Ringo (May 6, 2019)

84 is great. Who doesn’t like the Columbia river Gorge and Snake River Plain? Jesus! 

I think Coywolfs idea is great. 395 is pretty awesome and takes you through a lot of gorgeous mountains and open country. You could also take 84 to i-15 to SLC. Then take whatever Highway it is from Provo and Spanish fork over to price and 191 south from price. It’s a nice alterative if you want some desert two-lane action


----------



## Maxnomad (May 7, 2019)

Anybody taken 50 across Nevada? seems like it almost hits 70


----------



## Coywolf (May 7, 2019)

Ringo said:


> Then take whatever Highway it is from Provo and Spanish fork over to price and 191 south from price. It’s a nice alterative if you want some desert two-lane action



I would also highly recommend this route. Going through Moab, Durango, Pagosa springs, and then South is amazing. Easy route too


----------



## Coywolf (May 7, 2019)

@Maxnomad 
This route is extremely remote. I've driven it a few times. Make sure you have supplies. Best rides are with a truck.


However, allot of GPS are recommending this route as a north to south option. May have some tourist s. Nevada hitching is no joke. You can be stranded forever in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Maxnomad (May 7, 2019)

@Coywolf that's 50 you're saying is remote?


----------



## Maxnomad (May 15, 2019)

Damn. 395 whooped my ass


----------



## MissAnnThrope (May 22, 2019)

Yo I'm headin that way. I wanna hit up the Grand Canyon before Taos tho. Maybe Moab, more desert too.. I'm north now, but soon be heading South. You still tryin to go? ?


----------



## Maxnomad (May 24, 2019)

I'm out here, wasn't a bad trip. I'd skip 395 tho unless you have patience an your weight in water


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 28, 2019)

Maxnomad said:


> Damn. 395 whooped my ass



What was bad about it? Curious of recent conditions.

Where did you start when you got on the 395, sorry man, I forgot to mention some stretches of that highway are really bad to hitch, depending on where you start


----------



## Maxnomad (Oct 28, 2019)

Eh, i got a ride like 20 miles down the road to wagontire with the one resident of wagontire. He was really cool, and i crashed in an empty house w a mattress an everything. He said there was an airport still listed on charts, that was just like 150 feet of blacktop with nothing else, and sometimes planes would fly over looking for a place to land and then just keep going. The next day i pretty much just stood there, probably saw about ten cars go by. I should have waited for a longer ride i guess

And i was really not ready for how dry it was, im pretty sure you even said something about water but i just brought like 3 bottles and thought id be good 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Maxnomad (Oct 28, 2019)

Im pretty sure riley is where it got rough, i went towards burns when i finally managed to get turned around


----------



## Coywolf (Oct 28, 2019)

Ya. The 395 from Washington to Burns is definitely the worst part. Anything south of Burns should be fine.

When you get past the California border, hot Hong gets alot better.


----------



## stormrider66 (Nov 14, 2019)

The 101 doesn't even go anywhere near I-40...you have to get to Barstow to catch that highway east. Getting a ride out of Utah is next to impossible these days, too.


----------



## MJC845X (Feb 11, 2020)

Ended up taking a similar route from Albuquerque to Eugene,
NM has great public transit, And taos to fort garland was really easy to hitch. I ended up taking the interstate to Denver cuz we were on a time crunch. Got rides from friends rest of the way on the interstates so I'm not much use.

San Luis valley was wonderful though easy rides, great views, friendly people can't wait to go back.


----------

